# Using Jurocyl



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never heard of this....

"
Jurocyl is an organic arsenic tonic for horses. Stimulates appetite in picky eaters, and promotes healthy skin and coat growth. A general tonic in anaemias, debility, stress, illness & recovery. 
*Contains:*
Sodium arsanilate 50ml/mL.
Jurocyl is rapidly absorbed, with a prompt & visible effect. The pentavalent form of arsenic contained in Jurocyl is non-toxic to animals at the recommended doses.
Jurocyl is indicated to stimulate appetite in poor eaters, particularly those horses suffering stress related to hard training and competition. As a general tonic, Jurocyl is valuable in the treatment of anaemias, weakness & debility, emaciation, & skin conditions.
Jurocyl is particularly effective at promoting healthy coat growth, and encouraging seasonal changes in body coat because it improves blood flow to the skin. A course of Jurocyl in August/September will product dramatic improvements in dull/lifeless coats as the season changes. It improves the shedding of old, dead hair and promotes shiny, healthy coats. This is major benefit in show, hack and racehorses, for which presentation is important.
Jurocyl also stimulates the production of red blood cells. Most hard working horses are often borderline anaemic due to the stress of training & competition. Jurocyl helps to maintain good blood counts." 

From a quick google search.... 
I would def make sure to only give the recommended doses but I don't know how you feel about the increased appetite?


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Why not just clip?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've never heard of that, & I think if you wanted less hair, use a shedding blade if the horse is really shedding, or just clip.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm with everyone else... use a bit of manual labour and get a shedding comb or clip your horse(s)... far easier than trusting something to do the work. 
Hope you have an awesome show season!
x


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Why not just clip? Much rather clip than to give something you don't know anything about. There are to many serious side effects to even the most "natural" supplements that I wouldn't be giving anything unless you absolutely have to which in this case, I don't know that it's warranted(personal opinion). 
There are a few horses at the barn that are boarded indoors. They are blanketed 24'7 and stay inside almost all week (don't ask) and they are exposed to artificial light which is what keeps them from growing a winter coat. Sounds like a lot of trouble to me and it would take weeks in order for your horse to shed what needs shedding for the show. I say just go the old fashioned way with clippers.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I don`t have to deal with that Outlaw has a very thin winter coat because of his breading for pleasure. I`ve heard of Jurocyl but I dont know any one who uses it . I would just clip though if I had a horse with a thick winter coat and by the way good luck!!!


----------



## RedneckCutie (Jun 27, 2007)

She is a sorrel so if we clip her it dulls out her coat. Its seems like alot of work and time to body clip 7 horses. Not saying Im trying to find an easy way out just one that would give results sooner without dulling my coats out. Thanks for yalls input


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think if you blanket them it helps to make them shed out their winter coats. I'm not sure though.

If you do clip them, in a month's time the coat will come back in before the show.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you clip, do it a week or more before the show, then the coat will come back in shiny in this time. You can spray moisturizer on daily also to help this out. I would use clipping, jurocyl, from what I have seen does not help shed horses out like you are thinking it would. It seemed more like the horse grew more hair. It only works if the horse is already shedding, it helps them shed out already shedding hair, if they are not already shedding, it will not help out to much.

I clip 5 or more for a show and this is every show we take them to. Which is about 3 a month, sometimes more. It gives you some good quality time with the horses and gets you away from husband/boyfriend!


----------

